# Vote on the Best Looking TT Grill



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

Mesh Picture
--------------
http://img523.imageshack.us/im...1.jpg

One Bar picture
-----------------
http://img523.imageshack.us/im...4.jpg

Two Bar picture
-----------------
http://img360.imageshack.us/im...0.jpg


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Vote on the Best Looking TT Grill (r0ach)*

stock 3 bar but badgeless.... which doesnt exist


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Vote on the Best Looking TT Grill (cincyTT)*

stock looking grill with no badge looks like a crown victoria or something man, please don't go there


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Vote on the Best Looking TT Grill (r0ach)*

Then you havent been around.


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Vote on the Best Looking TT Grill (cincyTT)*

The mesh with no badge is lol
http://images.channeladvisor.c...1.jpg
Theres a 5bar no badge
http://www.goingfast.info/04_0...1.jpg
It looks OK I guess.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Vote on the Best Looking TT Grill (r0ach)*

the 5bar is to much, the mesh is horrible, The 3bar would be perfect if it was produced


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Vote on the Best Looking TT Grill (cincyTT)*

i like 5 bar no badge....also 2 bar is real clean too...


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Vote on the Best Looking TT Grill (r0ach)*

I'm happy with the three bar that came on my 04'. Contemplating blacking out the rings, though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Vote on the Best Looking TT Grill (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_i like 5 bar no badge....also 2 bar is real clean too...

same.. i like just the badgeless


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

i have the five bar badge less....i like it, esp when people dont know what my car is! thats the best!


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Vote on the Best Looking TT Grill (liquidicenf)*

Not a fan of badgeless here. OEM 3 Bar is still my favorite. Out of your choices... mesh looks best to me.


----------



## Bazzy (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Vote on the Best Looking TT Grill (bauch1425)*

The difference in the first mesh grill and the second is quality of product. The first one is a true replacement grill piece. The second one is just a flimsy cover that doesn't sit back in the bumper like the first. I'm personally planning on the getting the first mesh with the tiny S-line logo on the bottom right.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

I was gonna go with the 3 bar myself somewhere down the line.


----------



## jok3r (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Vote on the Best Looking TT Grill (r0ach)*

2 bar is the biz. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Vote on the Best Looking TT Grill (r0ach)*

i like one bar, but who makes those? Projekzwo?


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Vote on the Best Looking TT Grill (IamGoofy)*

For purposes of the poll, 3bar stock and 5bar stock both go under stock option and mesh implies mesh with badge.


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_i have the five bar badge less....i like it, esp when people dont know what my car is! thats the best!

x2


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (602crew)*

Let's make viewing this easier
Mesh 








One Bar








Two Bar








The mesh with no badge








Theres a 5bar no badge


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

i want a abt grille!!! any1 know where i can pick 1 up


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (chrislups)*

I'm all about getting a recessed mesh grill; my favorite is Caractere


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

you can get the abt grill on ttshop.uk 
I voted one bar(projectztwo) b/c that my car...


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (sims159915)*

anything w/o a badge is ugly IMO... gotta have them sexy audi rings on there. the 2 bar is very sleek looking.. I like that one a lot. where can you pick that one up?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_gotta have them sexy audi rings on there.

not everyone needs to show everyone that they have an audi to be cool


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I think the 2 bar looks the best followed closely by the mesh.
The 2 bar one is sex.


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

i wish we didnt have to remove the bumper to change out the grills.. i would be swappin grills out every other week.. i'm on my 3rd now.. and b/c of thid thread i am debatng on another one.







i may wanna try the 3bar out...


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

My favorite is ABT, but I ended up settling for caractere since it was almost impossible to find ABT grille when I was in the market for it


----------



## msereno (Jul 5, 2006)

I have a 2bar waiting for paint and installment, I think it makes the car look sportier. Not sure if it will be in my budget next summer to paint it, but soon enough! So much other stuff to do first!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (msereno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msereno* »_I have a 2bar waiting for paint and installment, I think it makes the car look sportier. Not sure if it will be in my budget next summer to paint it, but soon enough! So much other stuff to do first!

if its not in your budget sell it to me


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

what brand 2 bar is that?


----------



## polskaGKB (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rien)*

Why does the ABT grill car have a different bumper than the mesh grill one?


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (polskaGKB)*

After those pics were posted you can take one from the mesh and add it to the two bar. Dayyyyuuuuummmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8 UR V8 (Mar 24, 2007)

ABT GRILL FTW!!


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (8 UR V8)*

After looking at this stock 3 bar I think the stock 5 bar looks better 
http://www.clc-rac1ng.co.uk/im...).JPG
I voted for 2bar on the poll but the mesh with logo might be more desirable depending on the day of the week.


----------



## msereno (Jul 5, 2006)

It is the Erubuni brand, primed and ready for paint. With gloss black mesh inserts and the chrome rings. Don't know if I want to sell it, but give me your best price and I may consider.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

mesh w/badge 
OR
5 bar NO BADGE 
FTMFW!!!!


----------



## ttaz02 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (Rien)*

wow that first car looks really good!


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Vote on the Best Looking TT Grill (cincyTT)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toomuchtoplaywith (Dec 21, 2006)

Get the Rieger Rframe front bumper, then use the New style BIG Audi front grill from the S8


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

Badgless all the way. thats what i have on my TT 5 bar no badge. its great, only problem is that noobs think its every type of car except an Audi. LMAO


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (toomuchtoplaywith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toomuchtoplaywith* »_Get the Rieger Rframe front bumper, then use the New style BIG Audi front grill from the S8


Wow, all that body really makes the monoblocks look small. Winter setup?


----------



## LuisVton (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*

For me Oetteinger mesh(inverted not flat) with badge or 5 bar
my badges mesh grill. pic doesnt do jsutice but looks nice in person:










_Modified by LuisVton at 9:58 AM 4-3-2008_


----------



## blackedoutt (Feb 28, 2008)

damn i need rings for my grille. I don't know where the original caractre badge went.


----------



## LuisVton (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Vote on the Best Looking TT Grill (r0ach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0ach* »_The mesh with no badge is lol
http://images.channeladvisor.c...1.jpg


that mesh grill is bush league definitely get a mesh grill that is inverted nto falt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Vote on the Best Looking TT Grill (LuisVton)*

Phew, its a bump, I thought r0ach was back!


----------

